# ESPN Insider: Rockets draft workout



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

According to Chad Ford Rondo had an amazing workout, the Rockets have been looking at alot of PG's lately. Looks like Roy isn't going below 5-6... 



> The Rockets source indicated that Rondo was in the mix at No. 8, though he added it was still very early in the process and Houston would be looking at a number of other prospects, including our top-rated point guard, Marcus Williams of UConn, in the next few weeks.
> 
> Here's a breakdown of how other players in the workouts performed.
> 
> ...


 
Alot of us have been saying this for a while, Adams is something we really need at a 2nd round price.


> Hassan Adams: He also had a good workout. He was very physical and also showed excellent athleticism.
> 
> While Adams is very raw offensively, the source said he'll find a place in the league -- "He's so athletic and strong, he can shut down just about anyone on the defensive end."


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

If Houston is looking at a bunch of PGs in the draft, would that discredit any speculation that Houston is interested in Mike James?

If we do indeed draft a PG, then where would we spend our MLE? If not signing Mike James outright, that would leave S and T as the only option. Do we still have trade exemptions to use?

Draft 1st: Marcus Williams | Rajon Rondo | Randy Foye
Draft 2nd: Hassan Adams | PJ Tucker | James White
S and T: Mike James??? 
MLE: PF with Range i.e. Darius Songaila and Clifford Robinson.

Where is our SG coming from?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

That would be cool if the Rockets took Rondo. He didn't get along with Tubby at UK but he and Chuck did well together. It would be cool to see them on the same team (dear God, please please let them keep Chuck)

Though I think they need someone with a more consistant jumper at the point.. unless Rondo has really improved since leaving UK. (which is entirely possible because of all the drama that was going on there.. on and off the court from what I understand.. he may have been struggling because of it this past season)


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> If Houston is looking at a bunch of PGs in the draft, would that discredit any speculation that Houston is interested in Mike James?
> 
> If we do indeed draft a PG, then where would we spend our MLE? If not signing Mike James outright, that would leave S and T as the only option. Do we still have trade exemptions to use?
> 
> ...


Instead of James... you get an SG with the MLE?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> Instead of James... you get an SG with the MLE?


Who could we afford that would provide what we need?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Rondo will be a lot like Devin Harris in his ability to get past defenders and attack the basket at will. The two major differences between those two players are that Rondo is a MUCH better defender while Harris has a MUCH better jumper. I think Rondo is a guy that would intrigue Houston since he would fit perfectly in a system such as the one in Dallas. I'd still rather draft a SG or SF since we have Rafer and Mike James wants to sign with us.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

i guess i could see us drafting a pg and singing a pf and sg.. i swear if we resign David Wesley i will go into shock.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

I really dont like the idea of signing a PG if a SF/SG like roy, gay or carney is available at the 8 spot. I believe in alston and spaniolus we have enuff cover for PG. SG is a glaring weakness for us at the moment, and it would be good if we try and fix it this year. We are not gonna get anyone good in FA with only the MLE. So the draft is the best option.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

agreed.. we can put tmac back to SG if we draft a SF and therefore instead of getting MJ with MLE we can get cassell


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

rajon rondo would be great to pick up in the 2nd round, hoping he slips that far, theres alot of potential there, but does anyone still think we have a chance of getting Brandon Roy if we stay where we are in the draft?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

jworth said:


> Rondo will be a lot like Devin Harris in his ability to get past defenders and attack the basket at will. The two major differences between those two players are that Rondo is a MUCH better defender while Harris has a MUCH better jumper. I think Rondo is a guy that would intrigue Houston since he would fit perfectly in a system such as the one in Dallas. I'd still rather draft a SG or SF since we have Rafer and Mike James wants to sign with us.


Harris has a much better jumper?? Are you serious??

I wouldn't mind picking up Rondo but there's only so much he can do for us. Anyway lets see what pick we end up with tmr...


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

reno2000 said:


> I really dont like the idea of signing a PG if a SF/SG like roy, gay or carney is available at the 8 spot. I believe in alston and spaniolus we have enuff cover for PG. SG is a glaring weakness for us at the moment, and it would be good if we try and fix it this year. We are not gonna get anyone good in FA with only the MLE. So the draft is the best option.


You can thank your beloved VanGumby for that, he's been saying all over the place that he wants 3 pg's on his team at all times now? Why waste your best pk on some pg that won't start for years when this yrs draft has a healthy selection of 2 guards, wh/ you desperately need? This is why I cant stand this man as a coach, he's so darn stubborn! You have NO GOOD SHOOTING GUARDS!!! :curse: This yrs draft has several of them? You get quality shooting guards in the draft not thru FA or TR, theyr'e too expensive...stupido idioto! :curse: 
The best type of guy we could get w/ our money is a Bogans type, somebody that doesn't help Tracy at all... Come on Rockets, put together a REAL TEAM, not bandaids for cheap! Didn't this a-hole say he didn't want any more midget guards in the chron. well drafting a pg is another midget guard who probably won't score that much either??? This Turd isn't gonna give us any chance to win next yr! Man I wish we could fire his butt and hire Paul Silas....


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

debarge said:


> You can thank your beloved VanGumby for that, he's been saying all over the place that he wants 3 pg's on his team at all times now? Why waste your best pk on some pg that won't start for years when this yrs draft has a healthy selection of 2 guards, wh/ you desperately need? This is why I cant stand this man as a coach, he's so darn stubborn! You have NO GOOD SHOOTING GUARDS!!! :curse: This yrs draft has several of them? You get quality shooting guards in the draft not thru FA or TR, theyr'e too expensive...stupido idioto! :curse:
> The best type of guy we could get w/ our money is a Bogans type, somebody that doesn't help Tracy at all... Come on Rockets, put together a REAL TEAM, not bandaids for cheap! Didn't this a-hole say he didn't want any more midget guards in the chron. well drafting a pg is another midget guard who probably won't score that much either??? This Turd isn't gonna give us any chance to win next yr! Man I wish we could fire his butt and hire Paul Silas....


Tell us how you really feel chica! :wink: I am not going to panic until AFTER the draft.. however, I understand your frustration. It seems like JVG sees something different than everyone else does.

Everyone cross your fingers for tonights lotto!!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

DRAFT SHELDON WILLIAMS! There are plenty of SG's we can pickup via S&T or with our MLE. Not to many decent veteran PF's.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

debarge said:


> You can thank your beloved VanGumby for that, he's been saying all over the place that he wants 3 pg's on his team at all times now? Why waste your best pk on some pg that won't start for years when this yrs draft has a healthy selection of 2 guards, wh/ you desperately need? This is why I cant stand this man as a coach, he's so darn stubborn! You have NO GOOD SHOOTING GUARDS!!! :curse: This yrs draft has several of them? You get quality shooting guards in the draft not thru FA or TR, theyr'e too expensive...stupido idioto! :curse:
> The best type of guy we could get w/ our money is a Bogans type, somebody that doesn't help Tracy at all... Come on Rockets, put together a REAL TEAM, not bandaids for cheap! Didn't this a-hole say he didn't want any more midget guards in the chron. well drafting a pg is another midget guard who probably won't score that much either??? This Turd isn't gonna give us any chance to win next yr! Man I wish we could fire his butt and hire Paul Silas....


uhm... isn't Luther a SG? Am I the only one that still thinks he can make an impact on this team??


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> uhm... isn't Luther a SG? Am I the only one that still thinks he can make an impact on this team??


I have always liked him... I think he will definately be a contributor next year....obviously he did well judging by his Rookie ranking at the end of the year.

I am really excited to see how the offseason takes shape.. so like I said I am not going to complain (or criticize what the organization is doing) until after everything is "settled" for next season :clown: please let them keep chuck.. please let them keep chuck! LOL (I wonder how many times you are going to find I have posted this statement before there is any news about it - I will attempt to hold back!)


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> uhm... isn't Luther a SG? Am I the only one that still thinks he can make an impact on this team??


I think Luther would be a big time on this team. 
Right now, I am looking toward the draft. please land a top 3 pick for us.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> I have always liked him... I think he will definately be a contributor next year....obviously he did well judging by his Rookie ranking at the end of the year.
> 
> I am really excited to see how the offseason takes shape.. so like I said I am not going to complain (or criticize what the organization is doing) until after everything is "settled" for next season :clown: *please let them keep chuck.. please let them keep chuck! LOL (I wonder how many times you are going to find I have posted this statement before there is any news about it - I will attempt to hold back!) *


you're not the only one, but honestly, I agree with Debarge and Reno2000. We need a SG first, everything else can be settled later. I'd much rather we draft a good SG and shift Head to the 1 and 2 and bring over Spanoulis(sp?).


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*[DraftExpress.com] -*

DraftExpress' take on the Rockets workout



> The Houston Rockets had an interesting point guard only workout on Friday that has been generating plenty of buzz. The four players in attendance were Sophomores Rajon Rondo, Darius Washington and Daniel Gibson and Senior Randy Foye. Houston’s workouts have earned the reputation of being amongst the most grueling and physical in the NBA, and this one was apparently no exception. This was the first workout for all the players here except Randy Foye. Here are some of things we heard about coming out of the workout. All opinions expressed are those of the NBA sources we spoke with and not DraftExpress.



Private workout with Rudy Gay and others

The possibilities for Gay are very intriguing. He could have a very McGrady-esque early career in Houston as a playmaker, intangibles guy and defensive stopper... and slowly evolve into the scoring threat McGrady is today.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

So I guess were expected to acquire at least one pg in the draft. It seems the first round will be best available and 2nd will be the pg if Marcus Williams or Foye is taken already.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks for that link MRC... I will have to share it with all the RR haters!! LOL I really think that he will do well in the NBA. Really his only weakness is that jumpshot off the dribble. 

How many more workouts typically happen between the end of the season and draft day? Will this be the only ones the Rockets have?? (surely not???) remember be kind to the rookie.. I am still learning all the NBA procedures! 

If there is another would they bring in four people for a different position?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I think Daniel Gibson will probably be our pick for the second round.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> thanks for that link MRC... I will have to share it with all the RR haters!! LOL I really think that he will do well in the NBA. Really his only weakness is that jumpshot off the dribble.
> 
> How many more workouts typically happen between the end of the season and draft day? Will this be the only ones the Rockets have?? (surely not???) remember be kind to the rookie.. I am still learning all the NBA procedures!
> 
> If there is another would they bring in four people for a different position?


I've read Rondo's report, he looks pretty solid, but I guess we won't know until he steps onto a court.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I like Luther but JVG isn't very sold on him at all. He said DWEs was better??? _what-ever_
But even though I like him, and Chuck for that matter, at their best they will only be bench players indefinitely for us. To answer yall's question, no I really don't think Lu will ever have a 'big impact' on our team, for example Jeff really isn't a teacher of ball, he likes veterans and doesn't like using his bench? Yes Lu got alot of PT but wasn't with Tracy/Yao together much? I like him off my bench like Den uses Earl Boykins, or Det uses Tony Delk. I think he would be great in that capacity, but he could not possibly start for us in this division in this conference and we expect to win/compete for a title? That's not a slight to him, he's just not there yet? I think he can be and should be a legit 1st option off the bench. 

*Luther Mike James and Chuck Hayes * is a very quality bench IMO, plus you can throw JHO in there too if Jeff decides to start Stromile. Luther isn't a point, he's a two but he's very very very undersized, he did'nt have the type of year that Ben Gordon had his rookie yr. I def think he can get much better though w/ his ballhandling/ dribble-drives and passing. He has to want to get better though, if he depends on Jeff to 'motivate' him, or 'believe in him' he'll never improve.
As far as the draft IMO this order for us at the 8 spot:
Rodney Carney (whom Tmac is working out with, that gives me hope :banana: )
Brandon Roy (unlikely to be there but would be great)
Mardy Collins (not as tempting but he could be a hardworker in our system, has pg passing)
Sheldon Williams (very much in the vein of Otis Thorpe)
Cedric S (PF sounds like a def stopper/rebounder)
Randy Foye (can just ball but don't really want another short guy off the bench)

Another thing, for the Luther fans out there:  If we draft a pg in the 1st rd then Lu's days are numbered and he will most likely be traded for a veteran player, one reason in particular I dont wanna draft a little pg/sg I'd rather have MJ and LU together,
MJ I think would help Lu's aggressiveness, his mentality is good as long as he doesn't start for us.
*Maybe we can trade Stromile * and our 2nd rd pk for Elson, or ZaZa Pachulia, or Vladimir Radmonavich
I know the NJ Nets would take him, we get back Scottie Padgett whose name keeps coming up from Jeff/Tmac/Dawson maybe also pick up Planaiac as a back up PG? Sound good... :clap: 
I think that sounds good for us? Scott Padgett/Plananiac for STRO, keep Howard and Chuck as PFs, that gives you 3 options of different abilities at the 4... I think that's very doable guys :clown:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

debarge said:


> I like Luther but JVG isn't very sold on him at all. He said DWEs was better??? _what-ever_
> But even though I like him, and Chuck for that matter, at their best they will only be bench players indefinitely for us. To answer yall's question, no I really don't think Lu will ever have a 'big impact' on our team, for example Jeff really isn't a teacher of ball, he likes veterans and doesn't like using his bench? Yes Lu got alot of PT but wasn't with Tracy/Yao together much? I like him off my bench like Den uses Earl Boykins, or Det uses Tony Delk. I think he would be great in that capacity, but he could not possibly start for us in this division in this conference and we expect to win/compete for a title? That's not a slight to him, he's just not there yet? I think he can be and should be a legit 1st option off the bench.
> 
> *Luther Mike James and Chuck Hayes * is a very quality bench IMO, plus you can throw JHO in there too if Jeff decides to start Stromile. Luther isn't a point, he's a two but he's very very very undersized, he did'nt have the type of year that Ben Gordon had his rookie yr. I def think he can get much better though w/ his ballhandling/ dribble-drives and passing. He has to want to get better though, if he depends on Jeff to 'motivate' him, or 'believe in him' he'll never improve.
> ...


I think we should package both Stro and Juwan for Robinson, Planinic, Padgett and their first rounder.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> "There's two reactions; you're glad you didn't lose any position but upset you didn't move up," Dawson said. "We'll know more when we have these guys in for workouts. *Most of the guys we've worked out were second-rounders.*


Link 

So, we might draft a PG in the 2nd round.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

cornholio said:


> Link
> 
> So, we might draft a PG in the 2nd round.


I was thinking that we would've drafted that PF with range with that second rounder, but oh wells


----------

